# impossible de lire des video sur youtube et co...



## gaara_sensei (27 Juillet 2010)

bonjour,

depuis ce matin il m'est impossible de lire des video sur youtube , dailymotion etc... d'autre personne ont il le meme probleme ?

je ne sais pas du tout d'ou cela peut venir ...

merci


----------



## edd72 (27 Juillet 2010)

http://get.adobe.com/fr/flashplayer/


----------

